# Annabelle Lee's Photo Thread



## orpheusetude (Dec 3, 2011)

Just some pics from my girl's first week at home. Not too great as they were mostly taken on my iphone.

[attachment=0:2kf56e29]awww.jpg[/attachment:2kf56e29]

[attachment=2:2kf56e29]IMG_0237.jpg[/attachment:2kf56e29]

[attachment=1:2kf56e29]sleeping.jpg[/attachment:2kf56e29]


----------



## orpheusetude (Dec 3, 2011)

And a series of action shots.

[attachment=2:3f3rfy9l]grouchyball.jpg[/attachment:3f3rfy9l]

[attachment=1:3f3rfy9l]balledup.jpg[/attachment:3f3rfy9l]

[attachment=0:3f3rfy9l]unball.jpg[/attachment:3f3rfy9l]


----------



## orpheusetude (Dec 3, 2011)

Last two.

[attachment=1:dyg7s1xu]flash.jpg[/attachment:dyg7s1xu]

[attachment=0:dyg7s1xu]yumpillow.jpg[/attachment:dyg7s1xu]


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my! Thank you for these wonderful pictures! I love her wee foot in the first picture. She looks so sweet in the "buried in her blanket" picture. In the one with the comment about the flash, she looks like she is posing for the camera with a hint of a smile. In the picture captioned that she is calming down, she is beautiful but looking at you like you are insane! I truly enjoyed the pictures!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She is precious!! Wonderful pictures. Did you name her after Poe's Annabelle Lee? If so...it's quite romantic.


----------



## Popple321 (Dec 29, 2011)

She's so sweet!


----------

